# Does This Look Like It's 2 Weeks Away?



## winstonwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

First, let me say that this is going to be my first successful harvest (I hope). I'm trying to get a handle on when to pull the trigger. Before anyone suggests examining the trichomes, you should know that I own a small Radio Shack pocket microscope and have tried like hell to figure out what I'm doing with it. I am having a hard time getting the thing to focus steadily. And, of course, as a newbie I am not really sure what I'm looking at even when I am in focus.

In any event, I was wondering if anyone would care to offer an opinion on how "done" these girls look. I'm figuring (based on when I started flowering) that they're probably a couple of weeks away. I understand, though, that it's not a good idea to go strictly by the calendar.

Anyway, here are some pics. (This is Millenium Bud, by the way, if that means anything to you.) What do you think?

Thanks, in advance, for your input.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

looks pretty close to me.hows the trichs look.thats the only way to be sure,depending on the buzz you want.


----------



## winstonwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

As I said, I'm not 100 percent sure what I'm looking at, but I think they're getting cloudy though not amber.


----------



## daf (Nov 30, 2008)

those r some dank looking buds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2008)

You have to pick a small leaf and put it on a hard flat surface and look at it that way.  It is just impossible to examine the trichs on the plant with this type of microscope, IMO--tyring to steady the microscope and focus just doesn';t happen.

How long have you been flowering?  What are the breeder's estimates?  It looks like you are further away than 2 weeks to me, but it really is impossible to tell without examining the trichs.  The buds look great--looks like a Sativa, which can take awhile.


----------



## winstonwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been flowering since mid-October. The breeder's estimate is 50 days. The strain is supposed to be Indica-dominant.

So that I'm clear on this, you said to examine a small leaf. Am I supposed to be looking at the leaf? I've been trying to examine the pistils.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 30, 2008)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> I've been flowering since mid-October. The breeder's estimate is 50 days. The strain is supposed to be Indica-dominant.
> 
> So that I'm clear on this, you said to examine a small leaf. Am I supposed to be looking at the leaf? I've been trying to examine the pistils.



Well, if it is an Indica and a 7 week flowerer, then, yes, you could be getting close.  The long narrow leaves looked like a Sativa.

You can examine the trichs on the small leaves in the buds--they should be the same as the ones on the pistils and a lot easier to look at.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the same scope.  I cut a bud off and manicure it, then put it on a white sheet of paper to look at it.  Instead of a leaf, I cut a calyx off and look at it on the lowest magnification. There are more thichs on the calyx, so it makes it easier to see.  I can't wear my glasses when I look through the scope either.


----------



## yogi dc (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You have to pick a small leaf and put it on a hard flat surface and look at it that way. It is just impossible to examine the trichs on the plant with this type of microscope, IMO--tyring to steady the microscope and focus just doesn';t happen.
> 
> I Agree i have the same scope.
> those ladys look great and about there.   Have you started to flush your nutes out?


----------



## mendo local (Dec 3, 2008)

yummy!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

the thc.

o yea looks bomb what site u get them from never seen that strain and have you tried of this bud before


----------



## andy52 (Dec 3, 2008)

that is exactly why i bought a digital microscope.you have to kinda cock the radio shack thingy a little to see the trichs.


----------



## gasman (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah digital camera is the best way load pictures into computer then you can magnify looks really cool.:holysheep:


----------



## winstonwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

I haven't had it before. There was just something about the description in the catalog that sounded intriguing. Ten days to go...


----------

